# كيف تحصل على طائرة تجسس ( جزء2)



## تنّاروت (27 مايو 2009)

هذا الجزء الثاني وانا ما قسمت الموضوع لجزئين الا لانه يحتوي على صور كثير فوضعها في موضوع واحد قد يؤدي لعدم قبوله
لمهم 
انه كما عرفنا ان الطيارات نوعين . واحدة تنقل الصور مباشرة مركب عليها كمرة لاسلكية . والاخرى مركب عليها كمرة عادية تلتقط الصور وتعود بها الى القاعدة .. 
عيب الاولى انه سهل اكتشافها بسبب الارسال المتواصل بينها وبين القاعدة والثانية عيبها انه لا تعطيك صورة مباشرة يعني في تاخير في في الحصول على المعلومات







هذه معلومات عامة السؤال هو 
لو ما عندي كامرة ماذا افعل ؟؟
اعطيك حلول .. بالنسبة للكمرة الثابته تقدر تستبدلها بمشغل mp3 ,mp4 مزود بكمرة فهي خفيفة الوزن وسعتها جيدة . تلصقها على بطن الطائرة وتضعها في حالة تسجيل . تطير بالطائرة وعند العودة تحصل على فيديو حسب سعة المشغل 








اما عن نقل الصورة بشكل مباشر فعندي طريقة لكن عندي عليها تحفظ 
كلنا يعرف اجهزة الموبايل الجيل الثالث التي تنقل الصورة بشكل مباشر . بنفس الطريقة تضع هذا الموبايل وتتصل ( مكالمة فيديو) وتطير بالطائرة فتحصل على صورة مباشرة . لكن التحفظ ياتي من ان الموبايل قد يوثر على اشارة الطائرة . فالامر يحتاج الي دراسة . لذلك هنلك فكرة اخرى وهي باستخدام ( بالونات الهيليوم) وتثبيت لموبايل بها اطبقها في الجو ونقل الصورة لكن انسى موضوع التوجيه هنا او اربطها بخيط طويل واطلقها في السماء فتعطيك الصورة .. 







يبقى شيئ مهم . لو انك لم تتحصل على الطائرة فما لحل ؟؟؟( شاهد موضوعي القادم ) وفي النهاية اقول لكم اخوتي اني لا اعطي طريقة سحرية للقيام بالامر ولست خبير حربي . هذه افكار بين يديكم نظموها خذو منها ما ترونه صالح ومنطقي
ولا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي وبارك الله فيك على المعلومات

أرجو فقط أن توافقني و جميع الإخوة في هذا المقترح 

الطائرات الغير مأهولة اليوم هي الـ(موضة) إذ أن جميع الشركات تسعى لطرح نماذجها 
كما أن العديد من دولنا العربية طرحت موديلاتها أخيرا على غرار تونس و الأردن وغيرهما 
الطائرات المأهولة مقسمة حسب منظمة UAS إلى 13 قسما منها النوع المطروع في موضوعك اخي mini UAV

ثقة منا في كفاءتكم أنشأنا موضوعا بتاريخ 18-3 الماضي لتجميع كل ما نعرف على شكل قاعدة بيانات عن الطائرات الغير مأهولة uav

أستسمحكم في دمج جميع المواضيع المتعلقة بالطائرات الغير مأهولة في نفس الموضوع على غرار
هل تريد صناعة طائرة تحكم عن بعد بنفسك... اليك كلمة السر 
كيف تحصل على طائرة استطلاع 
طائره تحكم عن بعد cessna182 
طائرة صغيرة تحكم عن بعد ( جدي جدا ) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f9-4.html# من لديـه نموذج لمشروع تصميم طائره لاسلكيه صغيره ....؟ وغيرها كثير 

على أن لا يكون الموضوع للنقاش العقيم و التنابز و أن يقتضر على كونه موسوعة تفيد الجميع في بحوثهم في هذا الميدان


----------



## تنّاروت (27 مايو 2009)

انا اعتقد هذا افضل راي يا دزيري 
لان المعلومات موجودة لكن مبعثرة ... لذا ارجو وضع كل مشاركاتي في هذا المنتدى ظمن مشروعك 
والسلام


----------

